# Regen



## hotrod62 (Aug 17, 2019)

Guess I should have mentioned it is on a 2014 Cruze diesel.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Regens are handled automatically on both generations of the Cruze diesel.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

you can manually do one if you buy this app...https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=guru.surreal.gmexpandedpids&hl=en

forum member @Snipesy is the maker


----------



## hotrod62 (Aug 17, 2019)

Rivergoer said:


> Regens are handled automatically on both generations of the Cruze diesel.


How do I know if is doing a Regen? It went to reduced power and one of the codes is DFP?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

hotrod62 said:


> How do I know if is doing a Regen? It went to reduced power and one of the codes is DFP?


To verify regen you’d need an OBDII scanner/app (like the one mentioned by @boraz).

Whether or not it’s in Regen is not the concern...If you have a code and reduced power there’s an issue with your emissions system. 

I’d recommend taking it to a dealer or reputable diesel mechanic for diagnosis.

If not resolved soon, speeds will gradually be limited further until it will no longer start requiring a tow.


----------

